# Wifi/3G Remote Control Pan Head



## koolkurkle (Apr 5, 2012)

How long will we have to wait for the SLR version of this?

http://kck.st/GF5Cnn


----------



## mws (Apr 5, 2012)

GigaPan is half way there. Quite suprised they don't make one with this option.

http://www.gigapan.org/cms/shop/store


----------

